# Removable Motherboard tray



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Hands down, one of the best ideas for case builds; a removable motherboard tray. I've never seen this until now. Any of you guys?

Pros and cons?

AZZA Genesis 9000 Full Tower Case Installation - YouTube


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

They've been around for years in higher end cases.
They're OK but not worth the price you pay for most cases that have them and how often do you need to R&R the Mobo? :smile:


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Good point. I always have a really hard time aligning the board with the I/O shield while trying to screw the motherboard to the case (for when I'm troubleshooting other builds that require me to remove the board for bench testing). those foldable metal flaps on the I/O shield always get in the way of the board's I/O ports sitting nicely. Do you have any helpful tips?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

go back about 15 years because when you had to fiddle inside of a desktop back then there use to be a metal/steel bar that would go over the hard drive and floppy disk drive bays. Most of us who worked on systems like that would probably not be able to tell you how many times we cut our hands and came close to slashing our wrists on it.

Many a computer tech who work on those systems would have bled onto hardware such as the motherboard and put the systems back together without telling the client.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Yah I've cut myself once working on the PC. I think it was when I was trying to break off the metal slats that cover 3.5" external bays when the case is new. I twisted and turned the slat with a needlenose plier under it weakened and broke off but it left a very sharp edge in the case. I clipped my hand on that edge the very next day putting my new optical drive. Bloody mess, thank god the board wasn't in there yet.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> go back about 15 years because when you had to fiddle inside of a desktop back then there use to be a metal/steel bar that would go over the hard drive and floppy disk drive bays. Most of us who worked on systems like that would probably not be able to tell you how many times we cut our hands and came close to slashing our wrists on it.
> 
> Many a computer tech who work on those systems would have bled onto hardware such as the motherboard and put the systems back together without telling the client.


but that doesn't help with what I asked..


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Tyree said:


> They've been around for years in higher end cases.
> They're OK but not worth the price you pay for most cases that have them and how often do you need to R&R the Mobo? :smile:


It sure would make troubleshooting an issue a whole lot easier. Just unplug your drives and slide it out to examine the board or bench test it, no need to unscrew everything. Or if you have more than one case like that, it you can hot swap the boards like you would a server drive hahahaha


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Really in my experience all a motherboard tray really does is make it easier to install and aftermarket heatsink.

You still have to take the mobo out in the end if your doing a proper bench test. That's why some cases now don't have trays but they do have a hole in the other side of the case to make installing an after market heatsink


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> You still have to take the mobo out in the end if your doing a proper bench test.


you mean because the contact between the board and metal case may be the culprit (shorting the board)?



> a hole in the other side of the case


You mean something like this?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Solidify said:


> Good point. I always have a really hard time aligning the board with the I/O shield while trying to screw the motherboard to the case (for when I'm troubleshooting other builds that require me to remove the board for bench testing). those foldable metal flaps on the I/O shield always get in the way of the board's I/O ports sitting nicely. Do you have any helpful tips?


Take your time and be certain all the springy I/O plates tabs are aligned. They will give a very slight resistance so you gently push the Mobo toward the I/O plate until the Mobo mount holes line up. Once you get a couple of screws in, the others holes will remain aligned.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Solidify said:


> you mean because the contact between the board and metal case may be the culprit (shorting the board)?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean something like this?


Correct, the only certain way of properly testing is on the bench. It may take a few minutes longer but you have ease of access to all components, connections, etc.

Most cases, even some cheapies, are using the cutout. I would assume primary reason for the popularity is less material required resulting in cheaper manufacturing costs.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Alright that works. Thanks.


----------

